# Building a tjet drag car



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm wanting to build a tjet drag car. Never built one before and was kinda hoping to get some tips on how to setup the chassis. Need some low gears to start with but do the make lower gears for the tjet? What the best arm and brush and magnet combo for drag racing?


----------

